# New Track Build Opinions Wanted



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a 4x8 track table that I stripped last year . I store it in the garage (unheated) . I can only use a poratble track because of limited space . I've found in the past that moving the table in and out of storage also moves the track joints ever so little but enough to cause bad connections .

I also found that being confined to 4x8 the track layout sometimes gets boring . I enjoy the option of different layouts and really don't mind laying track . I have a plan and need my fellow racers opinion and input . 

I was thinking that when I was setting up for race day , I would move the track table into the house and then lay the track out each time . That way I could have a variey of layouts . To keep the track in place , I would screw 1/4'' wodden strips along the straits and cut radiused pieces for bordering the track turns .

Does any of you do this or have you tried it ? Give me some input on the concept .

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the flexibility your idea brings. I see two things to consider:

1. Consider how much time it will take to get it set up and running. Do you think that it might become an impediment to racing? Maybe something just a little easier might win out in the competition for your spare time? You gotta know yourself to really assess what impact it'll actually have, and if that's o.k.

2. Track joints - in setting up a new layout, I find the electrical connections are not too big a deal (Tomy track) because the friction of putting the sections together rubs the rails against each other and you have a fresh contact. For me, the gnarly challenge is getting the joints to be smooth and raceworthy, with rails and slots and bumps all playing well together. That's cruddy work. Depends on you, your track, your tolerance and, of course, how many joints you have to work with. 

One nice thing is there's not much to lose in this case. I'd try it out and see for yourself. If it doesn't work out, make some changes or you can always go back to what you had.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You could do something half permanent.

This was my 4x8 track. I wish I still had it.










You could do an oval around the outside with some removable sections for a varying road coarse addition in the middle.
I've seen it on other tracks, and it seems to work well.
The best example is Randy's Hilltop Speedway.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

NTX ,

Why did you change tracks wishing you had that one still ? I like the concept of having an oval as well as a road course .

Did your track simply lay into the cork barrier or was it fastened down ?

Rolls ,

I am going to go for it but was curious as if anyone has tried before . I thought if they had they could save me some experimentation .

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> NTX ,
> Why did you change tracks wishing you had that one still ? I like the concept of having an oval as well as a road course .
> 
> Did your track simply lay into the cork barrier or was it fastened down ?
> ...


I moved into a place that I didn't have room for it. At the same time, 
our club track was being rebuilt and the builder needed some pieces.
It was mostly used to make this track, which we still race on.










The track was fastened down with small nails and hot glue.
Something less permanent might lay down between the barriers.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Always liked Rich's 4x8 4 lane 'shroom track. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Soooo Rich...... this club track ran on....propane? :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It doesn't always, but when it does, it does in the winter.


----------

